#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  project eork on sacs 5.2

## anoopgeorge86

anybody know how to do fatigue analysis on sacs 5.2.
i have completed the inplace analysis.
actually it is the part of my PG thesis work. I have to submit my thesis on april.


so kindly help.See More: project eork on sacs 5.2

----------

